# New T4i 1.0.4 firmware posted



## acdeguzman (Jun 15, 2013)

I was randomly checking Canon's site for a T4i firmware update and there was one posted today!

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/eos_slr_camera_systems/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_rebel_t4i_18_55mm_is_lens_kit#DriversAndSoftware


Changes
Firmware Version 1.0.4 incorporates the following fixes.
1. Fixes the following phenomena which may occur when the camera is used in combination with certain lens models equipped with a stepping motor.
Affected lenses: EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM / EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM
- The camera may freeze in rare instances if you try to shoot with a lens cap attached or meter a subject in low contrast in Live View (or Movie) shooting.
- Fine focus adjustment may not be possible in Remote Live View on the EOS Utility software.
2. Fixes a phenomenon in which some SD card products are not recognized by the camera.
3. Corrects some misspellings displayed on the menu screen.

Firmware Version 1.0.4 is for cameras with firmware Version 1.0.1 or earlier. If the camera’s firmware is already Version 1.0.4, it is not necessary to update the firmware.

When updating the firmware of your camera, please first review the instructions thoroughly before you download the firmware.


(The following is the history of past firmware updates.)

None: This firmware update to version 1.0.4 is the first update.


----------



## bycostello (Jun 15, 2013)

thanks for the heads up


----------

